# steering wheel



## Claysgarage (Jan 25, 2020)

Any Idea on value of this steering wheel? I think it may be a Murray steering wheel?


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 26, 2020)

It is a Murray wheel. There is one on Ebay now for 300 dollars.


----------

